# good things about your gym



## Guest

so weve had the things that piss you off about your gym. so what are the things you love about where you train that keeps you paying your subs each year.

its a bit different for me but i love the atmosphere in our gym, there is alot of banter and even though members train hard it makes it fun and nobody takes themselves too seriously

xx


----------



## LeeB

used to be owned by my mate... so i had a key to train around spending time with family! its recently changed hands and im training somewhere else for my contest prep... theres a good chance i may not go back! lol

best things about where i train right now - more weight than you could ever need, atmosphere of hard work and dedication, everyone treated the same regardless of age, colour, religion, size, shape etc. if your not training hard enough.. you can see someone who is!! bad things... 40 mins drive there, 40 mins drive back!


----------



## Wendy1466867972

Best Bits ... support and friends there, great at the time of shows... Machines and weights are good.. ok occasional out of use on things but that happens on everything eh.. fact that the kids have facilities and classes so I can train on weekends when mark is working and they have met new friends too. and then great pool for all of us, when we do get to go as a family, me and mark take turns for the sauna and the other one stays in the pool with the kids.. hence we cant wait until the Universe.. kid free weekend!!! first time in 2 years..x


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Where I mostly train I like the atmosphere nice n hardcore, the regulars are a good bunch of people, and the equipment is top class.

Sometimes train at JJB, good equipment, friendly enough, Like the sauna and spa pools cause they make my veins pop out all over when I'm really lean and some folks look like they might throw up - ok odd what I like....


----------



## fishfingers

Lol Pikey

The place i train at - steelworks, rotherham - is a decent gym, not been open long but they have managed to get that hardcore kind of atmosphere instead of a fitness gym, everyone is dedicated and i see even some teens squating and training legs etc surprise! Some HUGE men there and always an inspiration.

Physique gym in burton is where my heart is though, pictures everywhere of famous bodybuilders, amazing atmosphere and good music. Thats where ive got most of my PB's and i think the people there have contributed to my success so far.


----------



## webadmin1466867919

I used to like the JJB gym at it had a good atmosphere!


----------



## Guest

LeeB said:


> bad things... 40 mins drive there, 40 mins drive back!


slight draw back there

xx


----------



## LeeB

it can get quite fun when you leave at 9pm at night when on a low carb diet... windows open full.. music loud.... stay on the road!!!! lol


----------



## Supernova

the best bit about my gym is the atmosphere - friendly but hard working .. its great .. my home from home


----------



## Louise

The best thing about my gym is the atmosphere!

I love it


----------



## gentlegiant

The best thing about my gym is the 2 minute walk it takes to get there and the 2 minutes walk back! Unless its leg day then the 2 mintues can be anything up to an hour with frequent pits stops on benches en route!


----------



## andyboro1466867929

mine is a proper old school place... It just needs loadsa lads to turn up in brightly coloured baggys and it'd be there lol.

atmosphere is great, all the staff make an effort to know your name and theres no attitude.

its the kind of place where you can train in any old crap and nobody batts an eyelid too.


----------



## Guest

andyboro said:


> mine is a proper old school place... It just needs loadsa lads to turn up in brightly coloured baggys and it'd be there lol.


that just reminded me of something, we have a no jeans rule in our gym but if the lads do turn up in jeans we to have a pair of stars and strips baggys they can wear, it kind of tests there dedication to training

xx


----------



## Guest

Gazz said:


> The best thing about my gym is the 2 minute walk it takes to get there and the 2 minutes walk back! Unless its leg day then the 2 mintues can be anything up to an hour with frequent pits stops on benches en route!


i like this we have quite afew steps up to our gym it normal takes some of the guys 15minutes just to get down these before they can start there jorney home!!

xx


----------



## hitchy

i think the best thing about my gym is shane's happy smiling face everytime you walk through the door, you can always tell he's had a good day ! and he never takes the piss out of ya !! not much anyway............only kidding mate.:tongue1:


----------



## nozza89

best bit about my gym is the price lol £46 for the year bargain!! Pay nearly that a month when im at home. Its good when its quite but when its busy its a horrible place to work out


----------



## bodyworks

hitchy said:


> i think the best thing about my gym is shane's happy smiling face everytime you walk through the door, you can always tell he's had a good day ! and he never takes the piss out of ya !! not much anyway............only kidding mate.:tongue1:


goofy. brush your teeth. when you find em.


----------



## Guest

Bodyworks said:


> goofy. brush your teeth. when you find em.


yes its a lovely welcoming atmosphere in our gym!!!

x


----------



## Hard Trainer

Ive trainined at a crap gym for 2years where the DB's only went upto 20KG and there were no barbells. Ive been at the new gym for about 4 or 5 months now. I love the fat there is a special free weight area with dumbells up to 50KG aswell as 2 towers and all the different attachments


----------



## Branna

apart from me being the owner...... (pml)

my gym has a fab atmosphere, im the only lady, so is sometimes a bit of a lads night out! anyway, it has some huge db, and loads of free weights, nearly 2 of every machine so no waiting!! also Andy makes a mean coffe an biccies on a morning so ive heard!!

:clap2:


----------



## webadmin1466867919

I train at home so no queues, good music, plenty of food/drink and train when you want!


----------



## Mikeelarge

I like the fact that the Jacuzzi is spitting distance from the gym. Train in swim shorts and a t-shirt, whip of the t-shirt, through the double doors and instant relaxation.....well until someone notices and shouts 'get back in here you lazy slacker'


----------



## franki3

My new gym has a mens room,so no more women drooling over me.....don't worry there is no lol. I'm serious HeHe


----------



## welshdiva

best thing bout my gym is gettin there when my ex ain't there!!! some peop's have left recently and that kinda leaves a void tho! you kno who you are xx


----------



## thetong6969

gym i used to go to was fitness first in rochdale yrs back when powerlifting was springfield park(think rocky with more dirt but showers worked and proper metal weights)

now at dw sports in oldham,more or less train on my own and will ask the odd person to spot on bench press if going relly heavy(for me anyway)

everything else is power rack so if i fail just strip the bar lol

good weights room upstairs now and boxing down too sauna pool the lot(not that i've used some of it)


----------



## freddee

I train at a DW gym and I could moan all day but the time I go it is not packed and I can usually go through my routine without getting caught up in traffic....


----------



## London1976

It's 5 mins from my house and 5 mins from work in the

other direction. That's about it from my s**t gym with no squat rack.


----------



## llkevh

Good banter, good work ethic, good equiptment, good supps (stock extreme), and good looking staff what more could a boy want.


----------



## llkevh

sorry didnt have a scooby doo it was the ladies section, oops.


----------



## james22

best thing about my gym is the price!!! £12.99 a month for a student. A pretty good deal, untill you arrive and realise its ill-equipped, full of morons and plays JLS on repeat! (sorry for the winge on a positive thread LOL)


----------

